# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Producción de truchas se incrementará en más del 90% en Puno, estiman

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En el presente año*  *Puno, may. 24 (ANDINA).-* El departamento de Puno proyecta registrar este año una producción de 15 mil toneladas métricas de trucha, lo cual representaría un incremento de más de noventa por ciento con relación al 2008, estimó hoy la Dirección Regional de la Producción.  
El titular de dicha entidad, Ignacio Huanacuni, explicó que el incremento de la producción responde a que cada vez existen más productores agropecuarios y pescadores artesanales que incursionan en la actividad acuícola motivados por el crecimiento constante de la demanda local, nacional e internacional. 
Asimismo, éste es resultado de la mayor importación de ovas (huevos) de trucha, generalmente de Estados Unidos, donde son tratadas genéticamente y las cuales una vez eclosionadas reportan puras hembras de buen peso. 
En ese sentido, detalló que en 2007 Puno importó unos 21 millones de ovas de trucha, al año siguiente de 35 a 37 millones, y en este año se estima que las ovas importadas destinadas a este departamento ascienden de 45 a 50 millones. 
Huanacuni refirió que la Dirección Regional de la Producción de Puno trabaja actualmente en un proyecto para tecnificar la actividad acuícola en este departamento, a fin de reducir la importación de ovas y fomentar el manejo y la sanidad en el tratamiento de truchas. 
Asimismo, en diálogo con la agencia Andina expresó su preocupación de que en alguna ocasión las ovas importadas transmitan un virus o una enfermedad. 
Indicó que su despacho demandará al gobierno regional de Puno incluir el citado proyecto, cuya inversión superaría los cinco millones de soles, en el presupuesto participativo del próximo año, dada su repercusión a favor de los cientos de familias puneñas que actualmente dependen de la actividad acuícola.Temas similares: Artículo: Mejora de cultivos de café incrementará la producción en 18% al 2016 Artículo: Estiman que Perú incrementará en más de 50% producción de café hacia 2025 Artículo: Producción de carne de pollo se incrementará 6% durante el presente año Exportadores de cebolla prevén que producción se incrementará en 50% este año Gobierno impulsará producción de truchas en Lucanamarca para apoyar víctimas de violencia

----------

